# Week long vacation, what do I do with my mantis?



## HeavyBeetle (Jul 12, 2022)

I recently found a mantis nymph in my house and decided to raise it. It seems to be doing really well, has already molted once and is super fat and colorful. I will be leaving for a week long vacation soon though, and am wondering how to do this safely for the little one. I've been scouring for info, but I can't figure out for sure if it would be okay to leave it for a week.

I have it in a jar with a perforated lid (it's actually a lid for seed sprouting!). There's about 2 inches of substrate on the bottom, which is damp. Pressed into this is a little cap filled with water and rocks so it doesn't drown. I have a long stick and some plastic plants in there vertically so it can get onto the ceiling and hang upside down easily. Here are some pictures in case that is helpful:








If I spray it down, top off its water, leave a bunch of live fruit flies in its jar, and feed it really well before I leave, would that be safe for the mantis?

If I can't find anyone to look after it, and leaving it unattended is not recommended, I'll just set it free in the back yard so I don't risk harming it.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## agent A (Jul 12, 2022)

ok first of all, I don't think that's a big enough container. You ideally want a deli cup, 16 or 32 oz. You probably don't need substrate. 
Second, if you're gone for a week, the mantis will likely be fine as long as it is plump and doesn't dehydrate too much when you're gone


----------



## HeavyBeetle (Jul 13, 2022)

Thank you so much for letting me know the container is too small. I will get it a new one asap! Good to know that it will be okay for a week. Thanks for the help!


----------



## The Wolven (Jul 13, 2022)

Have you just considered taking the mantis with you?


----------



## HeavyBeetle (Jul 14, 2022)

It's unfortunately an international flight, otherwise I'd love to bring the little darling with me. Good idea though! Thanks!


----------



## The Wolven (Jul 15, 2022)

Yeah your mantis should be fine. Just make sure to really feed them before you go. Do you have any friends who would just be willing to at least mist the mantis?


----------



## HeavyBeetle (Jul 26, 2022)

Update! I did end up leaving her with some friends who could mist her every day, and I loaded her up with flies the day we left. I picked her up today, and as soon as I got home, I saw that she was molting again! Now she's even bigger, and a beautiful shade of vibrant green. It's like magic! Thanks for your help everybody, she was just fine!


----------



## The Wolven (Jul 26, 2022)

Good to hear your little brat is doing well. Mantises typically fast for a few days before and after they molt so food wouldn't have been a problem even with you being gone.


----------

